
Inside Hong Kong's Chaotic and Lawless Kowloon Walled City - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/infographic-inside-hong-kongs-lawless-kowloon-walled-city-2017-9
======
SirLJ
Fascinating stuff:

[http://cityofdarkness.co.uk/category/the_people/](http://cityofdarkness.co.uk/category/the_people/)

